# Gentoo + wicd + router

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam 3 czy 4 z kolei (w przeciągu czterech lata) router i od zawsze mam pewin uciążliwy problem. Od czasu do czasu gdy włącze laptopa i chcę się połączyć z swoim routerem (poprzez wicd), mam komunikat "Cannot obtain IP address". Jedyne co mi pozostaje to restart routera. Widze inne routery, widze i ten router, ale nie mogę pobrać IP z routera. Co ciekawe, z routerem mogę się połaczyć używająć Windowsa, iPhona czy porzez np. Ubuntu na innum laptopie.

Czy ktoś ma pomysł co jest źle?

----------

## mistix

A jakiej karty sieciowej używasz ? Może jakiś stary firmware ?

----------

## lsdudi

moze jest zbyt krótki czas oczekiwania na dhcp?

jak sie zachowuje karta gdy podasz wszystko z palca ?

ewentualnie w ustawieniach mżesz sobie ustawić statyczny adres ale too tylko obejscie 

co to za karta?

----------

## individual

Ja mam taki problem tylko z routerem D-Linka. Z liknksysem chodzi bez zająknięcia.

----------

